# 'Pets Safe Haflinger Saddle' for £60. Any good??



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

So, my current situation is my horse has a saddle which fits okay but the leather is in such condition it is now just a dead cow stretched over the tree. So I'd love a new saddle.

However.

My budget is very small.

So whilst internet window shopping I came across this very saddle
GENERAL PURPOSE SYNTHETIC HALFLINGER SADDLE WIDE FIT BROWN COLOR SIZE 16": Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

and am incredibly suspicious on the price and wondered if anyone has purchased/has/knows a friend who has etc this saddle and could drop any reviews on it.

Or whether I should risk getting this ¬_¬

Thank you =D


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

NEW for that price? Run away.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As fast as you can.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheap rubbish.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

don't buy it. If you need something soon on a small budget go on ebay and look for a used wintec or something. anything is better than one of those no name India made saddles.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay thanks guys =D make do for the moment =D


----------



## Sammiieleo18 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have used one of those saddles for over 4 years now, never had a problem. The saddle is still in perfect condition. The leather hasn't ripped or teared and I have used it for breaking youngsters so it has been thrown about and still in perfect condition. Easy to clean. It is light so it's perfect for my sensitive cob. All in all it's worth every penny. I'm also waiting on the delivery of another one as I have changed from brown tack to black tack.


----------



## Sammiieleo18 (Sep 1, 2016)

I bought one of those saddles about 4 years ago. Safe to say I am still using it now. No issues what so ever. I am currently waiting the delivery of another one! The saddle is light so it is perfect for my sensitive cob! It is very comfy! All in all I give it a 9 out of 10!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess the OP has already made a decision in this case, but nice of you to join just to say that they are good saddles.

Anyone reading this, I would still RUN several miles from a new saddle at that price....because the quality of materials that I want between my backside and my horses back cost more than that, let alone the expertise at building the saddle. I would never ever advise such a purchase


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No NEW saddle should cost less than the individual materials to make it. Cheap garbage, nothing more.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Closing as an old thread. OP won't still be needing advice now I'm sure


----------

